# Tell Tale Signs that your Nutrition is off



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

What are some signs that you see while doing long rides which show you that your nutrition is off?

Today it was super hot and humid for san diego, I thought I had most everything under control for the day though. 4 waterbotles, super salty, Salt & Lime peanuts, Clif bar.

Here is the sign I distinctly saw:

(I will start numbering any that are posted in replies by editing this post of mine & adding all replies to this list)

1) Sign: Neck felt stiff and helmet/glasses felt tight even when loosening. Felt crummy, but not bonking.
Solution: Electrolyte replenishment. Doubled up on Endurolytes when I got home (I forgot them, obviously would have brought them). Salty peanuts and clif bar don't replace the amount of electolytes I lost today.


----------

